# ETA for Windows OBS-MultiPlatform?



## Ross (Sep 1, 2014)

Is there any ETA on when the Windows version of multi-platform will be stable enough for people to use?
I'm considering using OBS for a development project but I'd rather use multi-platform if possible to avoid a lot of wasted effort on the old version.  We need Windows support though.

Thanks in advance for any info you may be able to provide.

PS- I apologize if this information is listed somewhere, I googled and wasn't able to find anything relevant.


----------



## Sapiens (Sep 1, 2014)

No.


----------



## dodgepong (Sep 2, 2014)

It's buildable on Windows already, there are just no public builds yet. If you're going to use it in a development project, go ahead.

Is there a specific feature that you're looking for in the Windows build?


----------



## Ross (Sep 2, 2014)

I joined the dev IRC channel and the folks in there were nice enough to get me the obs_additional_libs.zip for windows, and I'm now able to successfully compile.  Many thanks guys!  :)

Now I've been playing with it in Windows to see what it does and how it works.

Generally my thought is that we'd like to add some more plugin functionality to it so we can customize some things that are not currently possible to modify outside the source.

I notice that it seems like it only encodes with x264 at the moment.  Is that because the ffmpeg in obs_additional_libs.zip was only compiled with x264 support?  E.g. if I provide a custom ffmpeg with vp9 support, can I get OBS to encode in vp9?

If not, that may be a feature we'll look at adding.


----------



## Jim (Sep 2, 2014)

We have FFmpeg-based output implemented so if FFmpeg supports the codec you want to use then we already support it as well, but it's not programmed in to the user interface yet.  I'm trying to work on the windows side of things at the moment to bring everything back to parity with the original OBS windows.  I would be most gracious for any contribution you have time for, and will do my best to help out with whatever you need information on.


----------



## Andrei Stancu (Dec 15, 2014)

Hello,

I am trying also to build the windows version using cmake without success until now. I have installed QT 5.4, FFMpeg. For x264 I haven't found yet a SDK. Is there any chance to get obs_additional_libs.zip for windows somewhere? It would help me alot.

Thanks


----------



## nongnoobjung (Dec 26, 2014)

can you share obs_additional_libs.zip ?

i try compile win build

cmake error can't find ffmpeg

CMake Error at C:/Program Files (x86)/CMake/share/cmake-3.1/Modules/FindPackageHandleStandardArgs.cmake:138 (message):
Could NOT find FFMpeg (missing: FFMPEG_AVFORMAT_INCLUDE_DIRS avformat
avutil swscale swresample)
Call Stack (most recent call first):
C:/Program Files (x86)/CMake/share/cmake-3.1/Modules/FindPackageHandleStandardArgs.cmake:374 (_FPHSA_FAILURE_MESSAGE)
cmake/Modules/FindFFMpeg.cmake:135 (find_package_handle_standard_args)
libobs/CMakeLists.txt:5 (find_package)


Install QT X264 FFMPEG already


----------



## Jim (Dec 26, 2014)

Hm, I really need a way to distribute daily builds for the program so you guys don't have to try to compile it.  I'll try to find a way to do this where I don't have to worry about bandwidth or polluting my github account with builds.

For the time being, if you need some prebuilt dependencies, come by the #obs-dev chat and I'll link you to them.  I don't want to link them in a public place because I don't want to cause any bandwidth issues for my website's admin.


----------



## Jim (Dec 26, 2014)

nongnoobjung - You didn't seem to have the FFmpegPath environment variable set to your FFmpeg include directory.

Remember, the environment variable is a windows environment variable, not a cmake variable (though I should really make it a cmake variable too now that I think about it, that would be quite useful and help to prevent confusion)


----------



## nongnoobjung (Dec 27, 2014)

```
C:\Program Files (x86)\NVIDIA Corporation\PhysX\Common;%SystemRoot%\system32;%SystemRoot%;%SystemRoot%\System32\Wbem;%SYSTEMROOT%\System32\WindowsPowerShell\v1.0\;C:\Program Files (x86)\AMD\ATI.ACE\Core-Static;C:\Program Files (x86)\CMake\bin;C:\ffmpeg;C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Kits\8.1\Windows Performance Toolkit\;C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\110\Tools\Binn\;C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft SDKs\TypeScript\1.0\;C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\120\Tools\Binn\;C:\Qt\Qt5.4.0\5.4\msvc2013_64\bin
```


this my  environment variable

i download window build from this
https://www.ffmpeg.org/download.html#build-windows


----------



## Dag_01 (Dec 27, 2014)

Jim said:


> Hm, I really need a way to distribute daily builds for the program so you guys don't have to try to compile it.  I'll try to find a way to do this where I don't have to worry about bandwidth or polluting my github account with builds.



Hi Jim.
I know this: http://buildbot.orphis.net/
The page say: _The server is running on a dedicated host and new projects could easily be built here. If you want your project to be built and distributed here, send me a mail at "orphis nospam free.fr" and we'll discuss it.
_
Can i suggest you to contact that guy? :)
Keep the great work going my friend!


----------



## Jim (Jan 1, 2015)

Well we have a build server but it's currently down.  Going to try to at least start making nightly builds or builds for every important commit.


----------



## joedude1635 (Mar 10, 2015)

Jim said:


> Well we have a build server but it's currently down.  Going to try to at least start making nightly builds or builds for every important commit.



Can you link to this server please?


----------



## dodgepong (Mar 10, 2015)

You can find the latest test release of OBS Multiplatform for Windows here: https://obsproject.com/forum/threads/latest-windows-test-build-0-8-3.23342/


----------

